# Four Wheeler Help



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

I recently got a 2004 Polaris Sportsman 500 from a friend for really cheap from a friend because of problems. I don't know too much about 4 wheelers so I don't know what this piece is called, can you help me out with the name of this piece and how much it will cost? It is located where the front axle connects to the tire. It effects the steering while the bike is moving/in gear. Is this something I can do myself?


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

CV joint. Someone will chime in there is a local axle shop.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Steve's ATV Repair in Katy. Good mechanic with fair prices.


----------

